# father and daughter dig's



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

watertown bottling co. bottle and a green bottle


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

brittany's first blob top bottle 
 but it was broken


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

one pint milk bottle and a cold creek spring bottle


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

brittany with her blob top bottle 
 but it the top was broken


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

small crock 
 but it is missing 2 big pieces


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2007)

Cool, nice Watertown bottle,thats a shame with the blob, we have a place 20 miles away from Watertown, in Henderson, I never dug when I was up in the summer, but I hooked up with some people while I was up this year, and might come up in the fall to do a big dig, 1840s hotel, just outside of Dexter, NY, what other bottles do you have from the area. Rick


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

the other side of the broken crock


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

the other side of the broken crock


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

amber flask and a green tall bottle


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

brittany's first crystal top but to bad it was broken


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

dark green tall bottle missing the top


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

tall green bottle but it had holes in it


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

brittany's 1st tiny bottle


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

brittany's 1st soda bottle to bad it was broken


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

brittany and her daddy digging side by side


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

top of the tea pot cover


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

blob top clyde glass work's co bottle


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

top view of the blob top bottle


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

close up of the blob top embossing 
 from clyde glass work's co. new york


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

gordon found the bottom of the tea pot 
 and other misc bottles


----------



## epgorge (Aug 28, 2007)

What a beautiful smile.
 Now that is what it is all about. 
 A Good day no matter what you found. 
 joel


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

and finally a whole coffee cup


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

2 mellin's food jar's


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

the tea pot with its cover


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

now the coffee cup is all cleaned


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

polish jar with brush


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

1 - 1/4 pint milk bottle of left
 1 - 1/2 pint milk bottle of right


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

2 - 1 pint milk bottle they are all embossed even the 1/4 and 1/2 pint ones befor ethis one


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

4 clear ink's


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

close up of the clyde embossing


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

blob top close up of the bottom of the clyde's bottle


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

full view of the clyde glass work's co . bottle


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

close up of the embossing on the watertown bottling co bottle


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

full view of the watertown bottling co . bottle


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

left - crystal shaker
 center - aftershave bottle with its cover
 right - shot glass


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

3 misc bev. bottles


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

midget atlas e-z seal


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

left - clear small bottle with embossing
 center - amber small bottle with embossing
 right cobalt blue small bottle with no embossing


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

clear bottle


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

amber flask


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

clear paul westphal 
 auxiliator
 for the hair 
 new york


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

clear flask


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 28, 2007)

glass applicater ?
 does any one know any thing about thing and maybe what is used for


----------



## capsoda (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey Gordon, Pretty girls always make a dig more enjoyable. You folks are finding some great stuff.[]


----------



## towhead (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice Dairy bottles!


----------



## diggincajun (Sep 5, 2007)

Man that is just awsome, digging with your daughter what a great way to spend time with your kid. Your a good Dad and teaching her a great hobby. Great pictures of the dig, send more of ya'll did and remember teach her not to be discouraged about the broken one's because they had kids like me back then that broke bottles with rocks just for the fun of it. Happy digging.
 Kim James
 diggincajun


----------

